# Elk Rut timing in Utah?



## SunfishB (Jul 21, 2019)

Hello all-

As I mentioned in my last post I'm new to Utah and trying to figure out all your tags, seasons, units, etc.

I bought a any weapon bull tag this year and will plan to hunt Oct. 5-17th. Back in Oregon this timeframe is usually the end of the rut and I was surprised you can hunt with a rifle this early in the season.

My questions:
Are Elk still rutting in early October? Are the Elk populations down here very vocal and is calling even effective during this hunt?

Where I usually hunt in Oregon, we've got wolves, so the Elk aren't very vocal at all and calling isn't that effective. I'm pretty used to spot/stalk or still hunting. Looking forward to calling if it works!

Thanks all!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

In 2019 the elk rut is scheduled to begin at precisely 9:17 a.m. September 16 and will end no later than 8:44 p.m. October 4. So you'll be just out of luck. 

All kidding aside, the timing of the rut is variable across the state. Depending on which unit you plan on hunting the dates can fluctuate by a week or more. Generally, peak rut is mid September in Utah, and while there is still some rut activity going on by the time the GS any weapon hunts start, it's not much. The other thing is, GS any bull units get a lot of pressure and aren't going to be as vocal as the bulls on the spike units--but that doesn't mean they are going to be quiet either. I used to hunt the muzzleloader spike season religiously and more years than not on the Manti I could still rile the big bulls up with bugles the first week of November.


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

I hunt spike or cow elk every year on the southwest desert unit for general rifle season and it seems like half the years they are still rutting like crazy and the other half they are done. I suspect that elk in the southern part of of the state rut later than the northern parts.


----------



## SunfishB (Jul 21, 2019)

Thanks for the info guys, I'm wondering how the heavy snow year will impact the rut timing and location, or if it even matters. I noticed in the biologists report that the area I'm planning to hunt is "much better hunting after storms", so I guess we'll see what the weather has to offer this year.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

The southern unit I often hunt has bulls with cows by Labor Day weekend and bulls sounding off well into the late morning and then again mid to late afternoon with the occasional noon day bugle.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Generally by the general rifle hunt most elk are a bit call shy. They are still looking for the last cows to come into heat so it is always possible to call one in.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

From my limited experience, the peak of the rut for elk seems to mid to late September; right around the deer muzzleloader hunt. During that time, in the last week of September, I heard so much bugling, it became background noise to me that i got used to hearing. By the time the October rifle hunt rolls around, I think the rut is winding down. By the end of October and early November, it transitioning into late season.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Peak rut....
Fall equinox.


----------



## SunfishB (Jul 21, 2019)

Thanks all for weighing in with variations you've all seen in your areas. I'm very grateful for all the wisdom and experience you're willing to share.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

i have always had better luck with everything AFTER the storms as well, seems they have bedded for a while and now want to go get food/water. Right after a good snow is usually awesome


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

It’s important to remember that elk have about a 245 day gestation period. For those calves to be born the following late May/early June, cows HAVE to be bred during a certain window - regardless of weather conditions. There will always be outliers, but goofy nailed it on the fall equinox.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

We used to hunt them during the Archery Season each year. We would have a few bugles and some rutting going on in late August. We always liked to go over labor day weekend and hunt for about a week. The big bulls would have their harems around them and the rut was generally just beginning. We found the rut to be in full swing about mid September and generally over by the 1st of October with very little bugling going on by then. We always felt like the archery community deserved time to hunt during the rut, but it just doesn't seem to be in the cards. Limited entry hunters seem to get the prime time for hunting.


----------



## SunfishB (Jul 21, 2019)

Thanks Bow dude- I did see that the success rate for archery was about the same as general rifle (according to 2017 annual report). That surprised me. It also looks like the limited entry hunts have 2-3x higher success rates. With that said, do you still hunt archery here, or have you decided to go out of state?


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Age has taken it's toll on me and my hunting partner. My partner is now 75 and I am 65. The ambition and stamina just isn't there anymore. I am considering going out this year with my archery league partner, which will be the first time in about 6 years should I do it. I would need a "young buck" to get it out for me if I were to shoot one. Just going and seeing animals would be satisfying enough for me, I have killed enough over the years to satisfy that yearning.


----------

